# Measurement



## rahula (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have been looking at some bodybuilding websites. Some were saying that their biceps are 13", 15", 18" etc...Well, is this the measurement of the biceps? Or the whole arm, including the triceps? Is it measured while flexed or extended? And, how is it measured? (I hope this question is not stupid). The circumference of the arm?

By the way, I am about 169cm tall, about 60-65kg. How heavy should I start? Repetitons?

Chest:
Bench press
Incline bench press
Peck deck

Shoulder
Dumbell press
Side dumbell lateral raise
Seated dumbell lateral
Upright barbell rows
Dumbell shrugs

Arm:
Bicep (dumbell)
Tricep pushdown
Skull crusher (dumbell)

*What is the best excecise for ouer triceps? Close grip bench press?

Back:

Deadlift
Lat pulldown
*What's the difference between pulling it to the front and back?

There's an equipment that looks like roman chair (well, maybe it is), where you stand at about 45 degree, and pull weights, with wide grip, and a closer grip. I understand it's for the back. What's the diffeence for wide and closer?

Thanks,
Rahula


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

Its the upper arm


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its the upper arm




There's only one measurment that realy counts....


----------



## rahula (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

Ya, I know it's the upper arm. But is it measure while flexed or extended? What is measured? The circumference?

Thanks,
Rahula


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

rahula said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ya, I know it's the upper arm. But is it measure while flexed or extended? What is measured? The circumference?
> 
> ...


flexed.....cold


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> There's only one measurment that realy counts....


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 12, 2005)

like this?


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

Thats crooked nick........need to straighten it out.....probably lose 1/2 when you do it right...LOL


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 13, 2005)

lost more than a half since then..................


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> There's only one measurment that realy counts....


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 13, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> There's only one measurment that realy counts....


Shoe size?


----------

